# Panting an diarrhea?



## brew1985

Hey everyone, I started feeding Bison a little more (as recommended on here) and the first day he started having runny stool, then today, he's got straight liquid stool and he was panting all night. We thought he was just overly exhausted because he didn't sleep much yesterday but the longer time goes by the more it seems like something the vet may have to check out. So does anyone know what heavy, unprovoked panting (awake and sleeping) and diarrhea could be signs of or if it sounds like an upset stomach from the new feeding regimen


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

If he's still doing it, I would take him to the vet. Panting can be pain, stress, and other things and if you only gave him a little more...and he's got straight liquid, I would go in. 

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Elaine

This sounds like a trip to the vet and make sure to bring some poo with you.


----------



## GSDElsa

Trip to vet, but as an aside did you switch his food over gradually over 2-3 weeks??

ETA: ERRRRRRRRRR. Nevermind. You didn't switch food, you just added more..


----------



## Jax08

Could you please reference the thread that recommended increasing his food? Just so we have a background? Are you feeding him RAW? If so, what did you increase?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Here is one:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/133129-eating-too-fast.html 

Then:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/133049-throwing-up-whole-kibbles.html

There was another thread on TOTW but I didn't look at it.


----------



## Jax08

How much did you increase it? Did you increase it slowly or up it all at once? Did you slow down his eating?

I would still take him to the vet but I think you may have other issues that need to be worked on first.

I've heard soaking kibble before feeding may help. I think it slows them down and lessons the change of stomach issues.


----------



## brew1985

I upped it by about 1 and 3/4 a cup in one day. I got the impression i was underfeeding him pretty badly (i was going by the label but was advised that the Canidae ALS label isn't informative enough on breed size specific feeding schedules) We also have slowed down his eating considerably...we took a large and wide pan style bowl and put another bowl (think cereal bowl) in it upside down and also put one of his toys in there for added consumption prevention. it actually takes about 2 minutes for him to eat a cup of food now. He seems absolutely normal and playful and same old same old...just panting in his sleep (it also WAS his first 70+degree day yesterday and he was wrestling around alot with another puppy) and today was 80 degrees. What's a comfortable house temperature to keep it at? I assumed that around 70 should be adequate.


----------



## onyx'girl

I would say the temps would be the cause for panting, my dogs are doing it, too. first warm weather in several months. 
But, as you have a puppy and diarrhea, I would still schedule vet if it doesn't firm up in 24 hrs. Go by your hands, feeling his ribs for feeding amount. Don't go by the package strictly...pups go thru growth spurts where you need to up it, then back down. 
I hope he has better poo by tomorrow!


----------



## brew1985

Well, asked the vet and they only wanted to do a fecal parasite check for now. It came back negative. They said most likely cause is the change of diet combined with heat (Bison was born in January and never experienced hot weather). They said try scaling back to 2.5 cups a day instead of 3 for starters.


----------



## brew1985

So we kept the room COLD last night with a small fan directly on Bison....wah la! No more panting, also, his last stool last night and first one this morning looked almost solid! we'll be keeping it at 3 cups a day at this point, and keep him cool at night! Praise God! I was a nervous wreck, going gray at 24 lol!


----------



## LaRen616

I'm glad he's doing better. So has he slowed down with the fast eating now that your giving him 3 cups?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

YAY! FYI, puppies can't handle heat as well as adult dogs. They are more susceptible to things like heat stroke so good to be on aware!


----------



## brew1985

that's affirm laren, he actually starts off woofing it down and after a couple bites he remembers to chew his food again, so he's slowed down a lot. and i just went through my first aid refresher and heat injuries were one of the first things i thought of


----------



## LaRen616

Great! Good for you and your Furbaby!


----------



## brew1985

another thing that i think contributed to his discomfort, was he's still a puppy and only got about 3 hours of sleep yesterday and 2 hours the day before, so i'm sure he was exhausted


----------

